# Crowded park=More confidence?



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Im not the BEST at park, but i can do little stuff like boardslides, 180s, butters, presses, etc..

One thing ive been noticing is that when the park isnt too crowded, i tend not to try new things. When the park is crowded, or there are some pretty good riders around, i tend to sack up and go way bigger than i usually would feel comfortable with. I think ive narrowed it down to a couple reasons

1) I generally ride alone, so when the park is empty, im scared that ill wreck hard and nobody will spot me, and ill be laying there hurt for an hour before someone cruises by

2) When there are better people around me, i get motivated and figure they rather see me bail a 540 off a huge jump than land an ollie off of it. I'll usually try to spin out of a boardslide or press if people are around, and not if the park is empty.

3) I generally hope (and it seems to be true) that if people better than me see me trying to go big and not landing it over and over, theyll come up and give me some pointers on how to stomp it out, but if im just ollieing over everything, they wont come up and say "Hey dude you should be doing bigger things off that jump"

4) i admittedly like to show off and let people know that, even if im not landing a certain trick, i got the balls to keep trying it till i get it.

What i dont understand is why my motivation goes way down when nobody's around me. you would think that with the park empty i would be trying bigger things so im not embarrassed when i fail, but its the exact opposite. Can anyone relate to this or am i just weird/trying to be a douchebag showoff?


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

the total opposite for me. I try to avoid gaping it up in the park. I'm a real good big mountain freeride snowboarder, but a total gaper in the park. I try to avoid making an ass out of myself in a crowded park . have more confidence to try things when its less crowded and you don't have to worry about crashing into someone or having them crash into you. or having somebody follow right behind your off a kicker and having them crush your ass if you don't land it. 

where are you riding that you could be hurt in the park and not have anybody ride by for an hour? lol. parks i'm used to are usually the most crowded area on the mtn. generally filled with short fat kids smoking cigarettes talking about this and that trick that they supposedly can do.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

an hour is pretty exxadurated, but riding mid week, the place can be pretty dead.


----------



## LouG (Sep 1, 2008)

PanHandler said:


> 4) i admittedly like to show off and let people know that, even if im not landing a certain trick, i got the balls to keep trying it till i get it.


Guess what? Nobody cares.

I find it sad that all of your reasons for stepping up involve the need for other people to be around watching you? Ain't no one watching you man, nobody gives a shit what you do.

I snowboard for me. My new tricks are for me. I like to stomp a fun trick and smile a mile wide. I'll poke a fat method over bailing on a 540 to prove I have "balls" anyday... and if someone doesn't like it, fuck 'em.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I agree with shocktroop. I prefer riding park when it's dead. This just happened to me tonight. Park was dead and I did my 1st ollie on-to rail and loved it. I worked some ride on rails and boxes too. Rode pretty good and crashed a few dismounts. 
Now I built up some confidence and I can ride when it's a little more crowded and be comfortable.

-Slyder


----------



## RomeBeta32 (Oct 21, 2008)

I used to ride the park alot when I had a season pass a few years back. Now so many guys are tearing up the park, almost makes it intimidating to attempt rails. I like to hit natural stuff while riding the mountain and hitting jumps and buttering around. Its all about having fun for yourself, I need to work on my confidence while better riders are around. But they didnt get that good overnight, they were once in the same boat as me. My new years resolution for riding is to step it up and let go of what others think of my riding.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

bail 540's? i bail 1080's. 540's are nothing.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

LouG said:


> Guess what? Nobody cares.
> 
> I find it sad that all of your reasons for stepping up involve the need for other people to be around watching you? Ain't no one watching you man, nobody gives a shit what you do.
> 
> I snowboard for me. My new tricks are for me. I like to stomp a fun trick and smile a mile wide. I'll poke a fat method over bailing on a 540 to prove I have "balls" anyday... and if someone doesn't like it, fuck 'em.


You may exit your high horse now.

If anyone says that they dont like it when someone notices them is a flat out liar. Of course i do it for me, but when i have better riders around, i get more inspired. How hard is that to understand? Probably pretty hard for you since youre so pompous. Nothing but negativity from you everywhere on this forum. Oh and people do notice me, or else i wouldnt have people going "DUDE THAT WAS DOPE" when i land a cool trick, and other people giving me tips when im bailing a certain trick. Now please, drop the attitude or stop posting in my threads because you seem to have some sort of hierarchy attitude that i can do without.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, I'm with shocktroup too. I'm a little more likely to try something if there aren't a lot of people watching. LouG may be a sociopath, but most of the rest of us are socialized enough to care if we're being laughed at.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

PanHandler said:


> You may exit your high horse now.
> 
> If anyone says that they dont like it when someone notices them is a flat out liar. Of course i do it for me, but when i have better riders around, i get more inspired. How hard is that to understand? Probably pretty hard for you since youre so pompous. Nothing but negativity from you everywhere on this forum. Oh and people do notice me, or else i wouldnt have people going "DUDE THAT WAS DOPE" when i land a cool trick, and other people giving me tips when im bailing a certain trick. Now please, drop the attitude or stop posting in my threads because you seem to have some sort of hierarchy attitude that i can do without.


You seem to think the world cares about you overly much. Shut up ride for yourself or man up and go ride a real fucking park with real pro's in it and see if anyone notices you.


----------



## LouG (Sep 1, 2008)

Donutz said:


> LouG may be a sociopath, but most of the rest of us are socialized enough to care if we're being laughed at.


That's fucking sad you think that. I used to care too, when I was five, but then I grew up and realized that you can't go through life and have fun without being laughed at from time to time.

Who wants to be a cookie cutter image of what everyone else wants just to avoid being laughed at? You've only got one life. Sucks if you are going to waste it as a pawn.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Man, boy oh boy, what's with all the hate.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

MistahTaki said:


> Man, boy oh boy, what's with all the hate.


Lack of triple corks in this thread that's why.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

LouG said:


> That's fucking sad you think that. I used to care too, when I was five, but then I grew up and realized that you can't go through life and have fun without being laughed at from time to time.
> 
> Who wants to be a cookie cutter image of what everyone else wants just to avoid being laughed at? You've only got one life. Sucks if you are going to waste it as a pawn.


Yeah, because in your simpleton world there's only the two possibilities. Either you're a total conformist or a sociopath. Must be nice to live in such a simple world. I did once, when I was 5.

If you want to lurk on the threads, jumping in and being a snide little creep whenever you think you see a chance to make yourself feel not quite so small, feel free. I think we're all going to take at least a little bit of your advice and not care what YOU think. By all means spew your vitriol and pretend to yourself that it makes you a little less of a twerp, and maybe a little closer to something vaguely resembling a man. You'll still be a sack of air. A lonely, useless, inconsequential bag of nothing. Enjoy what passes for your pathetic life.

Loser.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

don't forget he was 5 only 8 short years ago
His parents must be SO PROUD....


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

I always push harder around friends... That way if I die someone is there to help.. Plus its always satisfying when someone can verify your tick besides yourself.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Anyways, back on topic. I dont think ive met anyone in real life that doesnt like being noticed once in a while, but tht really isnt what this thread is about. Its more about trying new things in front of people in hope that ill get some help with the trick. Which does in fact work. I could go ride an empty park all day and fall all day doing tricks i havnt mastered yet, or i could go ride when people that are better than me are around and try the trick, and maybe ask for some advice or at least watch how they do it and try to mimick them. Plus when people are around i get more pumped up and ballzy. Who doesnt like to impress people? I dont live to impress people, but if i do a trick and it puts a smile on my face AND some other kids face..then why not?



Ttam said:


> I always push harder around friends... That way if I die someone is there to help.. Plus its always satisfying when someone can verify your tick besides yourself.


and that. I dont want to pull my first ever 1080 while riding by myself. (if i ever even get that good, lol)


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

Ttam said:


> I always push harder around friends... That way if I die someone is there to help.. Plus its always satisfying when someone can verify your tick besides yourself.


if you die they can help? are you're friends morticians or undertakers of some kind? or just help drag your carcass off the slopes so it doesn't get eaten by wolves.


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You seem to think the world cares about you overly much. Shut up ride for yourself or man up and go ride a real fucking park with real pro's in it and see if anyone notices you.


I dont think he means hes out there riding just for everyone else to notice, but I know I feel especially good when i land something and somebody I dont even know cheers or yells "sick!" from the lift. I dont know anyone who doesnt like that. 

Personally i like riding with more people around for mostly the same reasons as you, I see somebody hit a rail or jump and im like oh that doesnt look that hard ill go for it. When i was out riding last week with a few people i dont normally ride with I said before hand im gona go hit that rail right there as we were riding up the lift. I got down there and they actually stopped off to the side of it and I stomped the whole thing and they cheered, made it feel extra special because it was my first time getting the whole thing down. everyone likes support, at least everyone i know.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

slyder said:


> don't forget he was 5 only 8 short years ago
> His parents must be SO PROUD....


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

PanHandler said:


> and that. I dont want to pull my first ever 1080 while riding by myself. (if i ever even get that good, lol)


There's an old joke, something about a priest who takes sunday off to go golfing, drops in two holes in one and can't tell anyone...

Anyway, yeah, some people get revved up in front of a crowd (pro athletes, for instance) and some people lock up (me, for instance).

I think your attitude is better, but more unusual.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Ive always had the idea that people who are afraid to be laughed at are usually the ones who do care what people think about them. I dont care if someone laughs at me if i faceplant cause if im not too hurt, i usually get up laughing at myself aswell.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I dont' care about being laughed at those aren't the type of people I would care to associate with anyway.
I'd rather someone just say " wooo you ok" or something 

Being newer to the sport I know my limitations and I try to keep expanding my skill set. So for me it's self confidence, even if I crash, it's easier to try some of the tricks when its less crowded. 

I haven't seen too many park guys offer advice to anyone, at least where I go.

-Slyder


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

LouG said:


> Guess what? Nobody cares.
> 
> I find it sad that all of your reasons for stepping up involve the need for other people to be around watching you? Ain't no one watching you man, nobody gives a shit what you do.
> 
> I snowboard for me. My new tricks are for me. I like to stomp a fun trick and smile a mile wide. I'll poke a fat method over bailing on a 540 to prove I have "balls" anyday... and if someone doesn't like it, fuck 'em.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

What is up with these fucking threads lately? 

To answer the OP question...I can relate to having better days in the park when it's crowded. But I tend not to try or learn new tricks because I need a lot of concentration and it takes a lot of working up to, like starting with different warm up tricks, and there just isn't enough time or space in the park for that, so I tend to stick to tricks that I already have on lock. I like to bust out for the weekenders too so I'll get some stock lines and get bigger as the day goes on. It's always fun hearing people giving you props for tricks they'll never have the time or commitment to learn, even if they are retard out-of-staters.

But watch out for getting over-confident, because it's easy to ride out of your ability and walk away from slams and bails but it only takes one time to really fuck yourself up.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Snowolf:
I saw this in myself and my kids sports a lot.

Teams that were better we always, usually, played up a level really turned our game up. 
When we played a team that was below our level our game was usually at a sub par level.

-Slyder


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Wow guys....no need to hate on someone for being honest about how they feel....


I think that's what set me off is that panhandler was taking a chance and putting himself out there, and if you want to have honest and informative discussions (this is a discussion forum, remember?) you have to support that kind of thing, not jump down someone's throat and revile them for it.



Snowolf said:


> Oh...the "obligatory mod note" here....cut out the personal attacks on each other guys or I will have sick Killclimbz on ya....


I'm scared to ask...


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I totally understand the part about riding with people better then you, it definitely motivates you to try new things. Even though I technically could care less what other people think, I still have that phobia that everyone else seems to have which is the: "I don't want to eat shit with all these people watching". 

I think you have a definite advantage over us, because we naturally get scared and nervous with a crowd where for you the crowd gives you motivation to do better. If you did competitions, that's a pretty big plus.


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

I know for me, pretty much no matter when you go the park will be crowded, I always go snowboarding with my buddies who can throw 3's easy and they are all working at stomping 5's myself i can barely stomp 180's. This is also my only 2nd year riding like 20 days a year, but having my buddies aorund pushes me, and I'm used to having everyone around watching so can't say I have ever felt what its like to ride an empty park but having better riders around definatly pushes me.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

notter123 said:


> I know for me, pretty much no matter when you go the park will be crowded, I always go snowboarding with my buddies who can throw 3's easy and they are all working at stomping 5's myself i can barely stomp 180's. This is also my only 2nd year riding like 20 days a year, but having my buddies aorund pushes me, and I'm used to having everyone around watching so can't say I have ever felt what its like to ride an empty park but having better riders around definatly pushes me.


Having your friends around is the best of all possible worlds, especially if they're better than you.

Seymour parks are pretty empty first thing in the morning. Seymour is actually not very busy first thing in the morning in general (except during holidays). I think this must be unusual for a resort.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

I have to say what fellow riders think of my abilities is important to me. It is cool to have your fellow riders respect you because of you riding abilities. I know to the outside looking in it may seem shallow, that's ok because doesn't matter to me what none snowboarders think.

I haven't spent much time in the park, but is always very tempting, I have to admit that crowds scares me off, not because of fear of being embarrassed but more so because of lack of experience on my part. If I hit a jump and someone is laying on the landing I am not going to be able avoid hitting them and still be able to land the jump safely.

I don't have many snowboarding friends, but with mountain biking most of my friends are better riders than me a big part of the reason I choose to ride with them...my mountain bike abilities have improve largely because of riding with people that are better than me. I just have to remember to leave my ego back at the trail head lol. 

I am coming out to the PNW in Feb.. I hoping to get to ride with some of you guys. I consider my self an intermediate rider, I think it would help me to ride with other intermediates and advanced riders. I am happy to help lesser riders than me improve to.


----------



## Koofy Smacker (Dec 17, 2010)

My friends and I are by no means good park riders, but I know for damn sure we can outride most of the park kids on other parts of the mountain, so I am definitely more timid in trying harder things in front of good people, but with my friends around me, I don't care. I will try things I normally wouldn't when my friends are around or when the park is empty, but if I am riding by myself in a crowded park, I usually stay in my comfort level.

That being said...I ride for fun, so I am really not too worried about what others think. You gotta learn how to laugh at yourself, and realize your own park skills, and if better park riders are going to belittle you for being worse, you gotta realize they do that to make themselves better and brush them off...or you can ask them if they wanna meet you in the parking lot.

Another note, my second year of riding I was still a beginner, but I wanted to try the park because it looked 'cool' all the kids that had that style I wanted to copy were in the park. I was about 12 at that time, and I remember airing a small little jump, but hitting the knuckle and getting leveled. This douche on the lift probably 18, yelled down to me and just absolutely ripped me a new one for not being to good. The worse part was it wasn't like I was clogging up the jump line, or ruining the lips, it was just because I wasn't that good. I didn't hit the park again until I was 16. SO, I def. care what people think about me, especially when I was younger, but I vow to never say anything mean to newer riders because we were all at that point once. Sorry about my rant I just remembered that moment.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Koofy Smacker said:


> I just remembered that moment.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Koofy Smacker said:


> Another note, my second year of riding I was still a beginner, but I wanted to try the park because it looked 'cool' all the kids that had that style I wanted to copy were in the park.


I started riding park because of this...my home mountain is Wachusett and the park is right under the lift line, so I used to watch all of the older guys ride and was just awe struck by what they were able to do. Even when the park was not crowded there were always people riding the lift watching me, so I was kind of forced to muster up enough confidence to learn in front of all of these people. Nowadays, a crowded park is more of an audience than an intimidation to me. So the moral is, we all have to start somewhere and once you pay your dues it will be well worth it.


----------



## Koofy Smacker (Dec 17, 2010)

Exactly, I completely agree. I am still intimidated when I see other riders who are really good, but you gotta start somewhere and you can only get better, so to me the thought of getting better trumps what other people think about me. Maybe its the boarding part or the competitive paintball part of me, but I hate when people knock people who are just getting their bearings in a certain aspect of the sport because we ALL were at their point at one time. To me, as long as you are having fun, that is the only thing that should really matter, although it sometimes isn't.


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

never set foot in the park been snowboarding for about 8 years (give or take) i learned all my tricks in the backcountry cause i hate all the hipster "im better than you cause i can do a 360" kidsits not that i am self conscious (i got that out of me the first 2 years of boarding) its the fact that i want to beat this kids they aren't really good as they make then self out to be, they just rally down the park (friend told me this) and hit everything without waiting in line. sure i like complements, everyone does, but the park is overrated and full of attention seeking douche bags.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Shocktroop531 said:


> if you die they can help? are you're friends morticians or undertakers of some kind? or just help drag your carcass off the slopes so it doesn't get eaten by wolves.


No.. lol! 


I love the park but man people do some crazy shit.. Im good but you dont see me doing 40 footers.. I always have this little demon in the back of my head that says.. You dont have health insurance and if you break your arm your out of work with a fat bill.


----------



## Koofy Smacker (Dec 17, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> I realize that the culture differs in different parts of the country, but what I have experienced out here in the west is that the riders who actually are good, are pretty humble about it and for the most part try to stoke a beginner more. I think there is a level of respect for people who are out there and trying so long as they are not acting like moron and breaking park etiquette and fucking up the flow. I really have not seen much of this heckling going on here and when I do, it is usually friend heckling each other. When I am on the lift and some guy eats shit really bad in the park, there is this unison "oh shit" coming from the chairlift in sympathy.


Snowolf, I wish I could say that, but up to this point and my east coast riding experiences(never ridden the west coast) there is a lot of heckling towards other park riders. If someone gets seriously injuried that's a different story, but if some kid wipes out on a jump, or gets taco'd on a rail, I honestly just wait for some kid on the lift to yell something like "you suck" or to hear people laughing in redicule. To me, its seems like you stick together with your pack of riders(friends), I don't feel this sense of community among other park riders who I don't know. Maybe there are a few bad eggs spoiling this for me, so I don't want to generalize for the whole east coast, but from MY experience it has been otherwise.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

My limited experience in Cali has been: I wipe out, some stranger rides down to me leaving his spot for the pipe and giving me tips. Then I had a pack of riders to ride with, pushing me in a creative way.

This entire park rat mentality is based on skateboard mentality. I think that really sucks and hurts the sport. Focking gay ass kids trying to be all skater badass like.

That is not snowboarding for me. Snowboarding is about soulriding. For me that means being nice to people.


----------



## tripper (Feb 23, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> That is just sad...no reason for shit behavior like that....some people suck. I would love to take these little side slipping park rat kids who may be phenomenal in the park, but can`t carve a turn if their life depended upon it and drop their ass on the top of ridge line in the Chugach Range of Alaska with a 4,000 vertical foot drop at 60 degrees and tell them...you're on your own...good luck!".....:laugh:


haha. I agree, so often you see kids who can't do a black, spending all their time in the terrain park. I tell all my friends who are starting out, that if you don't know how to ride well anything you do in the park will look bad


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> I realize that the culture differs in different parts of the country, but what I have experienced out here in the west is that the riders who actually are good, are pretty humble about it and for the most part try to stoke a beginner more. I think there is a level of respect for people who are out there and trying so long as they are not acting like moron and breaking park etiquette and fucking up the flow. I really have not seen much of this heckling going on here and when I do, it is usually friend heckling each other. When I am on the lift and some guy eats shit really bad in the park, there is this unison "oh shit" coming from the chairlift in sympathy.


it's all those california and new jersey riders with all their darn long hair and loud music!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

ev13wt said:


> My limited experience in Cali has been: I wipe out, some stranger rides down to me leaving his spot for the pipe and giving me tips. Then I had a pack of riders to ride with, pushing me in a creative way.
> 
> This entire park rat mentality is based on skateboard mentality. I think that really sucks and hurts the sport. Focking gay ass kids trying to be all skater badass like.
> 
> That is not snowboarding for me. Snowboarding is about soulriding. For me that means being nice to people.


I think too many people have a park rat misconception. I don't see anything wrong with a skateboard mentality. It's what originated the sport.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

some insightfull comments above. 
As a parent that tries to ride with his kids in/out of the park and all runs. I have to say for us we have yet to have a bad experience in the park. No one has really commented to much, you will always get some. I try to talk with some of the park riders of all ages, and they are respectful to me and offer tips.

The only complaint I have is a lot of the *"F"* bombs, but I understand kids. I was probably like that too, hope not, but probably was.

I still get intimidated do to my lack of abilities, but my kids seem fine and are able to drop in when it is their turn and are trying to do their best to learn more park tricks. 

My boy has been trying to learn to ride this pipe all week, he's getting there:




























I still think he is leaning a little to much in the seat as he washes his landings a lot

-Slyder


----------



## Koofy Smacker (Dec 17, 2010)

I know a lot of the snowboarding attitude has transpired from skating, but I know a lot of skaters, who don't have that want to be tough/asshole attitude, basically all of them. Same thing for snowboarding, a lot of my friends dress with the loose, "gangster" swagg, but are honestly the nicest kid ever. I think a lot of it is the kids get to hide behind their goggles and helmet. Its easy to act tough when you can talk shit going up a lift, and have something covering your face, but it requires a lot bigger balls to say it right to someone's face. I think a lot of it has to do with me going to pretty nice parks with a lotta good riders, who are really competitive, but I still don't understand the asshole-like attitude.

There is no need for it...none. I go to have fun, and I wish it was like the west coast mentality, where I ride. I would love for a better rider to critique my park skills, but it is what it is.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

I don't go anywhere near the park because those east coasters scare me. I don't even look at it when I ride by


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Koofy Smacker said:


> I know a lot of the snowboarding attitude has transpired from skating, but I know a lot of skaters, who don't have that want to be tough/asshole attitude, basically all of them. Same thing for snowboarding, a lot of my friends dress with the loose, "gangster" swagg, but are honestly the nicest kid ever. I think a lot of it is the kids get to hide behind their goggles and helmet. Its easy to act tough when you can talk shit going up a lift, and have something covering your face, but it requires a lot bigger balls to say it right to someone's face. I think a lot of it has to do with me going to pretty nice parks with a lotta good riders, who are really competitive, but I still don't understand the asshole-like attitude.
> 
> There is no need for it...none. I go to have fun, and I wish it was like the west coast mentality, where I ride. I would love for a better rider to critique my park skills, but it is what it is.


+1 to this. Everybody is a tough guy when they're up high in the safety of the chair lift, just gotta roll your eyes or give them the jerk off motion with your hand if you ever hear one of them yell something at you. And if anyone acts like a big shot off the lift it's a pretty safe bet they'll just be a coward and act like the little bitch they really are if you ever confront them about it.

One time I was riding through the park by myself and there was a group of 3 or 4 kids hanging off to the side. When I rode by one of them threw a snowball at me when I was about 20-30 feet past them. The snowball didn't hit me but it was close enough that I saw it go by me and land in front of me. I stopped as soon as I saw it, I didn't even turn around to look at the kids before I unstrapped both feet out of my board and laid it in the snow. I turned around and started walking towards the kids, I maybe took 4 or 5 steps before one of the punks yelled "I'm sorry dude, I was just messing around." That was good enough for me so I gave him a thumbs up and went on my way.

I just like to remind myself that chances are the smartasses that insult other riders and think they rule the park are typically 130-150 pound kids who got their snowboards from santa clause.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Phenom said:


> I just like to remind myself that chances are the smartasses that insult other riders and think they rule the park are typically 130-150 pound kids who got their snowboards from santa clause.



This is very true. In my experience, I have found that riding the park on the weekdays during school hours is much more enjoyable because everyone riding there is older and experienced. I believe that it is the younger park riders who are just getting better, and do not know how to be humble, who are the ones who will ridicule beginners.


----------



## Koofy Smacker (Dec 17, 2010)

hahaha, so true to both statements, most of those kids still get their lunch money from their parents, still need rides to the movies, and have braces.


----------



## garlicbread (Oct 23, 2010)

i agree with people here saying that the whole park rat mentality comes from skateboarding, but ill tell you right now its a totally different culture. ive been skating for 14 years and snowboarding for 7ish, im from the east coast and grew up surrounded by the skate culture, apartments in the city with 7 kids living for skating only, filming videos, fighting security and stuff, i know the culture well. what i see in snowboarding (at least in the park and "freestyle/street" side) is a bunch of kids biting the skate culture, its obvious. let me put it this way, how often do you see skating in a snowboard video? always. how often do you see snowboarding in a skate video? ive never seen it. snowbarders stay in the loop with whats going on in skateboarding, most of the skateboarders i know think snowboarding is funny and dont give a shit about it at all. you see these snowboard kids going way over the top trying to look and act like skateboarders and they end up looking and acting like total kooks in the process. im not applying this to all the snowboarders you see in terrain parks and videos by the way, just a far amount of it, and i dont like this getting mixed up with skating, its so different. alot of skaters arent going to give other skaters a hard time unless they have a beef with someone to begin with or you look like a kook. skaters arent going to give you a hard time because you cant do a trick or because you suck and your learning if anything kids will help you. alot of skaters a super humble people we just get a bad rep because were essentially criminals and we put up a wall to the outside world. it seems like in snowboarding its way more conflicted, most of these kids a snobby and rich and just have a bad attitude towards other snowboarders and that shits wrong. sorry about the rant, remember im not generalizing here i know there are exceptions, im just going by what i see and what you guys and others say.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Koofy Smacker said:


> hahaha, so true to both statements, most of those kids still get their lunch money from their parents, still need rides to the movies, and have braces.


lmao exactly. so basically there's no reason to ever be intimidated by them.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

i have so many stories of kids being assholes at my local hill. I was follow-cam-ing my friend with my 3000 dollar camera while kids on the lift were cursing me out and trying to spit on my camera. I ate shit front boarding a downrail as kids on the lift called me a "cocksucker" for failing a front board on a downrail. hm. also, in good fun, i shook snow off my board on these two kids who were lying down on the run below, and while the one kid laughed and thought it was funny, the other yelled to me "come down here and fucking fight me. i'll be waiting". so to my amusement i rode up to him and said "so whats up dude? you wanna fight?" and he said "......fuck you." and he rode away. kids think theyre hard as shit behind their goggles and on the lifts yelling down at you, it's pretty funny,


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Some guy pushed me to do this today..... I was stoked.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Ttam said:


> Some guy pushed me to do this today..... I was stoked.


If that is *pushed* I hate to see what the arsenal of tricks that you know are :thumbsup:

Very sweet I wish I could do that maybe before year end, nice job Ttam !!!!

-Slyder


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

garlicbread said:


> i agree with people here saying that the whole park rat mentality comes from skateboarding, but ill tell you right now its a totally different culture. ive been skating for 14 years and snowboarding for 7ish, im from the east coast and grew up surrounded by the skate culture, apartments in the city with 7 kids living for skating only, filming videos, fighting security and stuff, i know the culture well. what i see in snowboarding (at least in the park and "freestyle/street" side) is a bunch of kids biting the skate culture, its obvious. let me put it this way, how often do you see skating in a snowboard video? always. how often do you see snowboarding in a skate video? ive never seen it. snowbarders stay in the loop with whats going on in skateboarding, most of the skateboarders i know think snowboarding is funny and dont give a shit about it at all. you see these snowboard kids going way over the top trying to look and act like skateboarders and they end up looking and acting like total kooks in the process. im not applying this to all the snowboarders you see in terrain parks and videos by the way, just a far amount of it, and i dont like this getting mixed up with skating, its so different. alot of skaters arent going to give other skaters a hard time unless they have a beef with someone to begin with or you look like a kook. skaters arent going to give you a hard time because you cant do a trick or because you suck and your learning if anything kids will help you. alot of skaters a super humble people we just get a bad rep because were essentially criminals and we put up a wall to the outside world. it seems like in snowboarding its way more conflicted, most of these kids a snobby and rich and just have a bad attitude towards other snowboarders and that shits wrong. sorry about the rant, remember im not generalizing here i know there are exceptions, im just going by what i see and what you guys and others say.


i completely agree with all of this. i've skated my whole life and skating is what got me to try snowboarding, and i have to say, kids are so much for friendly at a skatepark then at an east coast hill terrain park. Snowboarders need to start copying the humble aspect of skateboarding. I dont hate on kids in the park if they fall or are 5050ing flat boxes. whatever, they're having fun. the only time i get mad is when kids roll up to one of the big booters and clear about half of the gap then sit on the knuckle for a while. just like at skateparks sometimes kids that are beginners dont know proper skatepark etiquette and will get in your way a lot, but heck, they eventually learn. we were all like that at one point whether we like it or not.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

ev13wt said:


> That is not snowboarding for me. Snowboarding is about soulriding. For me that means being nice to people.




I dig this. :thumbsup: I'm hoping there are many people like you in the park when I get the nerves to finally try stomping some boxes.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

slyder said:


> If that is *pushed* I hate to see what the arsenal of tricks that you know are :thumbsup:
> 
> Very sweet I wish I could do that maybe before year end, nice job Ttam !!!!
> 
> -Slyder


Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Midwest is pretty bad about the guys that can snowboard really well... being the most gangster white boys you evar sawed dude. Which obviously means they can't help you out... I learn new crap at night when the hill isn't crowded.. but like I said midwest... my hill's black is your hill's bunny hill....

I asked a guy tonight (actually) how the hell he shifted his weight... he was doing flat 540s... just sliding out the last few degrees.. so.. he just kind of looked at me stupid and then snaked me later on... which lead to one of my most epic faceplants ever... but hey I was trying out switch some... it was dark lol.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Almost all people are pretty chill to me and if there not fuck them... I give advice and take it and cant see why someone else wouldnt do the same. Some of the best advice I have recived is from people I dont even know.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I was struggling to do flat 360's, I can't get my shoulders to rotate the last 180*.
Looks like more garage practice.

Our diamonds aren't that impressive my local hill the longest run if I take my time is 90 seconds down :dunno:

-Slyder


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Practice does make perfect. For learning spins I used this a few years back... Taught me well...and I still watch it today to see if I can do anything better. Youll have to go to there website for part 2.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hT4rPoO5mRM


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

high five goofy foot


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

BliND KiNK said:


> high five goofy foot


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

I only progress my park riding when the park is not crowded...if the park is crowded I usually stick to what I know I can land since I don't want fools riding up on me if I go down


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

On a slightly different angle on things, the snow's been really hard-packed this weekend because it hasnt' been snowing lately. _That_ will strip my urge to try things more than any number of gapers. That stuff _hurts!_


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

OP I'm with you.. I work better under pressure. I deff notice a higher success rate in my landings when I drop in ahead of someone.. if I'm the last to drop I'll most likely eat it. Dunno why but thats the way it goes for me. :dunno: haha but then on the other hand.. if the camera is on I'll fail almost every fricken time.. then land every thing perfect when the battery decides to die. fml. :laugh:

might have something to do with being surrounded by boys? everyone else here know what I'm talking about :laugh:


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

surrounded by snowbunnies and betties like yourself more-like, I'd faceplant in a second.

But i'd probably do that if all of the above weren't present too.


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

garlicbread said:


> alot of skaters arent going to give other skaters a hard time unless they have a beef with someone to begin with or you look like a kook. skaters arent going to give you a hard time because you cant do a trick or because you suck and your learning if anything kids will help you. alot of skaters a super humble people we just get a bad rep because were essentially criminals others say.


LOL dude maybe the older skaters are okay but the skaters that are 12-15 are little twiggy shits that love to make fun of you when you bail or can't land a trick. When i was 12 and i skated i was never very good, couldn't really land much tricks, every time i try a kickflip or something and don't land it some little punk laughs and calls me a ****** or something (btw i wasn't one of those kids). skating has tons of punks, so does snowboarding cause well most kids that snowboard skateboard, those kids i call the hipsters. now im not generalizing every parkrat but the majority do skate and are little punks.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Sounds like the midwest/eastcoast park kids are assholes, likely because their mountains suck and all they can do is park or mellow groomers. Out West only probably 35% of the kids do park, so I don't think it's such a crowded and competitive thing here. There are pricks in every sport, but I think when you have everyone aspiring to do the same thing, you see more "HARDXCORE" types.


----------



## garlicbread (Oct 23, 2010)

labowsky said:


> LOL dude maybe the older skaters are okay but the skaters that are 12-15 are little twiggy shits that love to make fun of you when you bail or can't land a trick. When i was 12 and i skated i was never very good, couldn't really land much tricks, every time i try a kickflip or something and don't land it some little punk laughs and calls me a ****** or something (btw i wasn't one of those kids). skating has tons of punks, so does snowboarding cause well most kids that snowboard skateboard, those kids i call the hipsters. now im not generalizing every parkrat but the majority do skate and are little punks.


yeah man i can agree that theres kids that are douches but that applies to everything in life i just notice more of this in snowboarding


HoboMaster said:


> Sounds like the midwest/eastcoast park kids are assholes, likely because their mountains suck and all they can do is park or mellow groomers. Out West only probably 35% of the kids do park, so I don't think it's such a crowded and competitive thing here. There are pricks in every sport, but I think when you have everyone aspiring to do the same thing, you see more "HARDXCORE" types.


i definitely want to head out west sometime, from what ive heard the people are just so much nicer and more chill in general. out here on the east coast theres alot of assholes, and theyre not just on the mountain theyre everywhere.


----------

